# Anyone get diarrhea and twisting stomach pains? What foods do u eat and avoid? UK



## sarahc18

I have had a bout of chronic diarrhea and terrible unbearable stomach pains. I was wondering what foods are best for this to help ease it and what foods you should stay away from?Sarah UK FAN


----------



## LKCdude

I guess you really have to find what works for you. I know when my stomach is really messed up, I just have to eat bread. You also might want to check for an intolerance of some kind. I used to be sucrose/fructose intolerant- basically any type of sugar I could not have. My stomach would hurt so badly because I didn't have the enzymes to digest anything. Talk to your doc about that possibility, try to stick to a bland diet (breads, ers, nothing spicy and NO soft drinks). Soup can contain MSG- which can aggravate some stomachs so be careful. I guess just try to figure out what hurts it the most and stay away from it. I know that's harder than it seems though. I wish you the best of luck! ~Lisa~


----------



## MALI

sarah, how long have you had the pain and diarrhea? if longer then a week it would be a good idea to see a doc. in the mean time stay away from coffee, carbonated drinks,fatty foods,like french fry's, and foods that have a lot of acid, like orange juice and tomato sauce. also with diarrhea milk products can be a problem.i have had IBS-D for some time now. when i have a bad flare up i have to make sure i lay a good "base" first thing in the morning. steamed rice always works!! you can cook the rice the night before and heat it for 1 1/2 minutes, covered, in the microwave in the morning. white rice alone is tasteless so i usualy put a scrambled egg over it. you can flavor the egg with a pinch of Mrs. Dash or a bit of chopped fresh dill if you like. plain soda crackers help. also plain toast. anything that absorbs excess stomach acids. hope this is of some help to you. good luck! feel better soon! MALI


----------



## crossing_line

if it was uo to me , i would eat a lot curd , it helps me surprisinglyin d , and sleep tight , then in 2 to 3 days , attack would subside , ....


----------



## Marriah

Dear Sarahc18,Do you vomit when you have stomach pains? When I have flare-ups, I have the most horrible stomach pain, and then after about an hour of pain, I vomit...is this what happens to you? I find if I eat or even drink anything during this time, I throw up right away...







Marriah


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS

My trigger foods = tomato sauce, fried foods, ice cream, high fat foods but a lot of the times my stomach gets pi**ed off whenever it feels like it, say even if I had three bites of grilled chicken.


----------

